# Anyone have experience with Fidelizer?



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Just ran across Fidelizer, a free tool for helping turn off "unneeded" Windows services to optimize a PC for serious audio/media use. It has 3 selectable levels, Professional, Audiophile, and Extremist.

I have not tried it yet. Anyone had experience with it?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't use it but do have a friend who swears by it. Basically maximizes your processing power for just your audio play back.


----------

